# 41 CWC Roadmaster Freshened Up



## jlively970 (Apr 6, 2022)

Recently freshened up my first build.  Changed some parts around, added patina matched parts, etc..
Went with black wall 2.35 tires (really fills out the fenders), motorbike stem, Torrington 30” wide long pulls (still have OG bars and stem), found rear fender reflector, dropstand and clip, rubber bumper for the shockmaster fork, headlight w/ custom steel mesh lens, and repop ball end grips (still looking for prewar grips)

Came out pretty sweet and rides so smooth!  Big thanks to @Mr. Monkeyarms for the guidance/style/knowledge/and convincing me to buy it 😎, @Harley Mclemore for selling it to me and getting me started in this old bike game, and all the awesome Cabers with informative posts and killer parts !! Cheers fellas 👍
Josh


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Apr 6, 2022)

Great looking bike and build, awesome photo work, and I love those tires. Need to find some of those!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 6, 2022)

very cool bike


----------



## tacochris (Apr 6, 2022)

jlively970 said:


> Recently freshened up my first build.  Changed some parts around, added patina matched parts, etc..
> Went with black wall 2.35 tires (really fills out the fenders), motorbike stem, Torrington 30” wide long pulls (still have OG bars and stem), found rear fender reflector, dropstand and clip, rubber bumper for the shockmaster fork, headlight w/ custom steel mesh lens, and repop ball end grips (still looking for prewar grips)
> 
> Came out pretty sweet and rides so smooth!  Big thanks to @Mr. Monkeyarms for the guidance/style/knowledge/and convincing me to buy it 😎, @Harley Mclemore for selling it to me and getting me started in this old bike game, and all the awesome Cabers with informative posts and killer parts !! Cheers fellas 👍
> ...



Dang man that is an absolute beauty!!  Not a darn thing I would change about that bike!  
Are you willing to tell us what tires those are?  The way they fill out the tires is just about perfect!


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 6, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Dang man that is an absolute beauty!!  Not a darn thing I would change about that bike!
> Are you willing to tell us what tires those are?  The way they fill out the tires is just about perfect!



Very kind praise Chris, much appreciated 👍 Those tires are made by Electra, great quality and ride/look great!


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 6, 2022)

Here’s the before pics, finally found em…


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2022)

jlively970 said:


> Very kind praise Chris, much appreciated 👍 Those tires are made by Electra, great quality and ride/look great!



While digging out stuff for our upcoming swap I found a pair of these TIRES and put them in the sell pile. After seeing this bike, I'm taking them back out!


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 6, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> While digging out stuff for our upcoming swap I found a pair of these and put them in the sell pile. After seeing this bike, I'm taking them back out!



A pair of those tires??


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2022)

jlively970 said:


> A pair of those tires??



Yes, not bikes!


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 6, 2022)

Looks bad ass !! Good job !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2022)

Those tires give it an aggressive, hot rod look! V/r Shawn


----------



## Kato (Apr 6, 2022)

That is by far one of the best looking patina bikes I've ever seen............hands down !!!!

@OZ1972


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 6, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes, not bikes!



🤣 figured


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 6, 2022)

Kato said:


> That is by far one of the best looking patina bikes I've ever seen............hands down !!!!
> 
> @OZ1972



WOW 🤩 @Kato that is some very strong praise !! Much appreciated amigo 👍


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 6, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Those tires give it an aggressive, hot rod look! V/r Shawn



@Freqman1 much appreciated Sir!


----------



## the tinker (Apr 6, 2022)

Talk about patina!  You did that old boy good. Looks like you saved it just in time. Great bike!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 6, 2022)

The new additions are awesome! 😎😎Nice work Josh! 🤓


----------



## Gully (Apr 6, 2022)

Great Job!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 6, 2022)

> >> NICE <<<


----------



## mrg (Apr 6, 2022)

Great looking build, curious about your serial #'s, your frame seems to be a odd mix for a 3 gill style frame, straight lower chainstays with curved down tube, can't find that combination in the catalogs, another late prewar anomaly?


----------



## ozzie (Apr 6, 2022)

Wow, what a killer looking bike. Well done.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 6, 2022)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 6, 2022)

That's smokin'! Nice job, I love it  😎


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 6, 2022)

mrg said:


> Great looking build, curious about your serial #'s, your frame seems to be a odd mix for a 3 gill style frame, straight lower chainstays with curved down tube, can't find that combination in the catalogs, another late prewar anomaly?



Many thanks. The tank is a donor patina match tank from what I believe to be Hawthorne Comet bike so that’s definitely not OG.  Here’s the serial #, per the chart what I can tell is 40/41
I’m all ears and love learning from the experts!


----------



## mrg (Apr 6, 2022)

Looks like a 40-41 by numbers but as said a odd frame, I'm only talking about the 3 gill frame and years may not be exact, first yr 38 has straight rear stays straight front down tube, 39-40 has kicked up rear stays and straight front down tube, 41-42 are curved/curved, the bent tank is completely different with multiple frame combinations even the same year but noticed in 41 they had some thrift models that used older frame components so maybe they were using up whatever they had before the war. this is where we need the CWC scholar RMS37 Phil Marshall.


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 7, 2022)

mrg said:


> Looks like a 40-41 by numbers but as said a odd frame, I'm only talking about the 3 gill frame and years may not be exact, first yr 38 has straight rear stays straight front down tube, 39-40 has kicked up rear stays and straight front down tube, 41-42 are curved/curved, the bent tank is completely different with multiple frame combinations even the same year but noticed in 41 they had some thrift models that used older frame components so maybe they were using up whatever they had before the war. this is where we need the CWC scholar RMS37 Phil Marshall.



Thank you so much for the explanation, I hadn’t really noticed the straight chain stays before. My 39 cwc has bent stays and straight downtube like you say … very interesting and thanks for pointing that out


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2022)

Very nice work, bringing that one back from the bone yard.
Great looking bike!


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 7, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Very nice work, bringing that one back from the bone yard.
> Great looking bike!



Much appreciated, glad @Harley Mclemore saved it and let me build it! So fun to have it back on the road 👍


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2022)

Nice work!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 7, 2022)

*Another one save to be ridden again .. great looking machine & patina perfection there ..nice work *


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Nice job!! What kind of tires are those?


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 9, 2022)

poolboy1 said:


> Nice job!! What kind of tires are those?




Awesome thanks, tires stated in the thread 😎


----------



## ian (Apr 9, 2022)

jlively970 said:


> Recently freshened up my first build.  Changed some parts around, added patina matched parts, etc..
> Went with black wall 2.35 tires (really fills out the fenders), motorbike stem, Torrington 30” wide long pulls (still have OG bars and stem), found rear fender reflector, dropstand and clip, rubber bumper for the shockmaster fork, headlight w/ custom steel mesh lens, and repop ball end grips (still looking for prewar grips)
> 
> Came out pretty sweet and rides so smooth!  Big thanks to @Mr. Monkeyarms for the guidance/style/knowledge/and convincing me to buy it 😎, @Harley Mclemore for selling it to me and getting me started in this old bike game, and all the awesome Cabers with informative posts and killer parts !! Cheers fellas 👍
> ...



Sweet ride. Really digging the patina and the "well-aged" vibe.


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 9, 2022)

Man i LOVE old roadmasters , this is one of the coolest ones i have ever seen , awesome job mate !!!!!!!!


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 10, 2022)

ian said:


> Sweet ride. Really digging the patina and the "well-aged" vibe.



Appreciated, I also love the vibe of this one - makes all the time and effort worth while 👍


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 10, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> Man i LOVE old roadmasters , this is one of the coolest ones i have ever seen , awesome job mate !!!!!!!!



Much appreciated, that’s high praise OZ 😎


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 17, 2022)

mrg said:


> ... this is where we need the CWC scholar RMS37 Phil Marshall.



Does anyone know the backstory on him?  I just noticed in my thread from 11 years ago he deleted all the information he shared.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/any-chance-the-paint-on-my-new-elgin-oriole-is-orginal.20128/  He obviously felt wronged by someone on here, Hope it wasn't me.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 17, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Does anyone know the backstory?



Nope, not me. Last posts Sept. & Dec. 2013, under @BlueTarp and @RMS37 - and last accessed in 2017 under one of those. He had apparently redacted a handful of circa Nov. 2011 posts, (presumably to delete incorrect information ~2 years later?).
He was last seen on another online site about bicycles about 2014. https://ratrodbikes.com/forum/threads/81393

Not sure if peoples’ assumptions are correct, or evidence based, but maybe such hypotheses are easier to believe than some alternatives?
Maybe he was simply banned for having more than one login name (rule #4)?


----------



## mrg (Jul 17, 2022)

Really hope all his useful info stays here on the Cabe!


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 17, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Does anyone know the backstory on him?  I just noticed in my thread from 11 years ago he deleted all the information he shared.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/any-chance-the-paint-on-my-new-elgin-oriole-is-orginal.20128/  He obviously felt wronged by someone on here, Hope it wasn't me.



I was told he did that because a few people on here pissed him off.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 18, 2022)

I for one am glad this thread got pulled up again so I can bookmark it.  haha

@jlively970 so what witchcraft or potion did you use on that bike to get that awesome uniform, semi-gloss look to it?  Linseed?  Oil?  I really love it!.


----------



## jlively970 (Jul 18, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Does anyone know the backstory on him?  I just noticed in my thread from 11 years ago he deleted all the information he shared.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/any-chance-the-paint-on-my-new-elgin-oriole-is-orginal.20128/  He obviously felt wronged by someone on here, Hope it wasn't me.



Very interesting indeed…I enjoy the history


----------



## jlively970 (Jul 18, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I for one am glad this thread got pulled up again so I can bookmark it.  haha
> 
> @jlively970 so what witchcraft or potion did you use on that bike to get that awesome uniform, semi-gloss look to it?  Linseed?  Oil?  I really love it!.



@tacochris thank you very much, this bike turned out pretty nice…. It’s a mix of BLO - lightly brush on with a cheap bristle brush and wipe clean after 1 minute, wiped down with old greasy shop rags

No clear coat or semi gloss, not my jam


----------



## tacochris (Jul 18, 2022)

jlively970 said:


> @tacochris thank you very much, this bike turned out pretty nice…. It’s a mix of BLO - lightly brush on with a cheap bristle brush and wipe clean after 1 minute, wiped down with old greasy shop rags
> 
> No clear coat or semi gloss, not my jam



No way...clearcoating is a no-go for me.  I just really like the darker, matte finish the oil-type stuff leaves on a darker patina.  My 41 Schwinn Im building right now was black but has about 10% of it left now and I think it would look really awesome done like this.


----------



## jlively970 (Jul 18, 2022)

mrg said:


> Looks like a 40-41 by numbers but as said a odd frame, I'm only talking about the 3 gill frame and years may not be exact, first yr 38 has straight rear stays straight front down tube, 39-40 has kicked up rear stays and straight front down tube, 41-42 are curved/curved, the bent tank is completely different with multiple frame combinations even the same year but noticed in 41 they had some thrift models that used older frame components so maybe they were using up whatever they had before the war. this is where we need the CWC scholar RMS37 Phil Marshall.



As it turns out - having the “straight” rear stays versus the “kicked up” rear stays as my other CWC’s allowed me to fit the 2.35” tires with good clearance.  I tried on my other CWC bikes with the kicked up rear stays and the 2.35” tire would not fit…so I guess for this bike I’m glad it came this way to accept those tires 

also, my 41 Snyder built Hawthorne has straight rear stays…

Appreciate all the info


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2022)

I Guess it was ment to be!, seems like the kicked up chainstays is mostly a CWC thing.


----------



## jlively970 (Jul 18, 2022)

mrg said:


> I Guess it was ment to be!, seems like the kicked up chainstays is mostly a CWC thing.



Definitely, I do like the look of the turned up CWC chain stay no doubt, but glad it worked out this way on this one.
I’m honestly thinking they ran out of parts and used an old part as there maybe was a shortage for the war, as you had originally said.
Or they sent Snyder a fax and ordered some parts they were short on 😂


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2022)

poolboy1 said:


> I was told he did that because a few people on here pissed him off.



Ya, he was always really helpful and spent alot of time with CWC questions but there is always a few "A holes" that got to say/do stupid stuff and the rest of us loose out on some great info!


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2022)

Oddly by the early 40's all the 3 gills were kicked up but the bent tanks seemed to come both ways so maybe they were using up parts, war/shortages were coming and weird stuff was being put together like my 42 WF using a CWC Hawthorne AA frame so just had to use what they had before the switched to guns/bombs!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 18, 2022)

poolboy1 said:


> I was told he did that because a few people on here pissed him off.



It probably was me then since he deleted his response to me. Sorry everyone.  I know I used to be kind of abrasive on here. I don't remember ever being that way with him, I always respected him enormously.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 18, 2022)

It looks like he deleted his reply on September 6th 2013. Looking through his messages from that time period I can't see anything egregious. If there was something it probably happened in the "break room" which is now gone but if a moderator has access I would love to see any sort of back-and-forth we might have had around that time.


----------



## JLF (Jul 23, 2022)

I am late to the party on this one!  What a stunning build / rescue!  I have a similar 'look' 1936 Shelby.  
I like the idea of old oily rags, I went the boiled linseed oil route.  
The 2.35's and Motorbike stem give it such a cool, heavy and low look.  
Killer bike!


----------



## buickmike (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm looking at some tire upgrades too. But maybe fat Frank's 2.30. I did notice a Electra tire but didn't compare prices.  I liked Harley McLemore and I have hit the ignore button plenty of times.      But not on him                                             . I have dealt with bikewhorder and never noticed any pompacity either.  Maybe it was a matter of creative difference. The bike itself has just the right amount of ground in dirt that everybody could love.


----------



## ThompsonClassic (Jul 27, 2022)

When I see beautiful bikes like this, it reaffirms why I went into business making the ball end grips.  I know you want actual vintage ones, and I hope you find them, but in the meantime, those look great on there.  Thanks for buying them.

Ian


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 13, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> It probably was me then since he deleted his response to me. Sorry everyone.  I know I used to be kind of abrasive on here. I don't remember ever being that way with him, I always respected him enormously.



I have no clue if it was you. I know thats why i don't come on here much....NOT YOU. Some people think they know everything and they won't stop telling us how much they know and that is the law...LOL.... In the end .. All about bikes not the people.


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 20, 2022)

JLF said:


> I am late to the party on this one!  What a stunning build / rescue!  I have a similar 'look' 1936 Shelby.
> I like the idea of old oily rags, I went the boiled linseed oil route.
> The 2.35's and Motorbike stem give it such a cool, heavy and low look.
> Killer bike!



Much appreciated amigo 🤙


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 20, 2022)

buickmike said:


> I'm looking at some tire upgrades too. But maybe fat Frank's 2.30. I did notice a Electra tire but didn't compare prices.  I liked Harley McLemore and I have hit the ignore button plenty of times.      But not on him                                             . I have dealt with bikewhorder and never noticed any pompacity either.  Maybe it was a matter of creative difference. The bike itself has just the right amount of ground in dirt that everybody could love.



I vote Harley for Mayor or City Council or something like that lol... Appreciate your kind words - I find most, if not all Cabers, to be first class folks!


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 20, 2022)

ThompsonClassic said:


> When I see beautiful bikes like this, it reaffirms why I went into business making the ball end grips.  I know you want actual vintage ones, and I hope you find them, but in the meantime, those look great on there.  Thanks for buying them.
> 
> Ian



Ian, love the grips, they were a great choice for this bike and your quality and design is top notch!  Much appreciated!  I need to order more from you if you have stock...


----------



## ThompsonClassic (Sep 1, 2022)

@jlively970  I look forward to helping you out when you are ready.  Everything is in stock except for red ball ends right now.


----------



## jlively970 (Oct 9, 2022)

ThompsonClassic said:


> @jlively970  I look forward to helping you out when you are ready.  Everything is in stock except for red ball ends right now.



@ThompsonClassic - Hello there I’ve been meaning to contact you and order up some more grips? Do you still have stock?


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 9, 2022)

Beautifu


jlively970 said:


> Recently freshened up my first build.  Changed some parts around, added patina matched parts, etc..
> Went with black wall 2.35 tires (really fills out the fenders), motorbike stem, Torrington 30” wide long pulls (still have OG bars and stem), found rear fender reflector, dropstand and clip, rubber bumper for the shockmaster fork, headlight w/ custom steel mesh lens, and repop ball end grips (still looking for prewar grips)
> 
> Came out pretty sweet and rides so smooth!  Big thanks to @Mr. Monkeyarms for the guidance/style/knowledge/and convincing me to buy it 😎, @Harley Mclemore for selling it to me and getting me started in this old bike game, and all the awesome Cabers with informative posts and killer parts !! Cheers fellas 👍
> ...


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 9, 2022)

Beautif


jlively970 said:


> Recently freshened up my first build.  Changed some parts around, added patina matched parts, etc..
> Went with black wall 2.35 tires (really fills out the fenders), motorbike stem, Torrington 30” wide long pulls (still have OG bars and stem), found rear fender reflector, dropstand and clip, rubber bumper for the shockmaster fork, headlight w/ custom steel mesh lens, and repop ball end grips (still looking for prewar grips)
> 
> Came out pretty sweet and rides so smooth!  Big thanks to @Mr. Monkeyarms for the guidance/style/knowledge/and convincing me to buy it 😎, @Harley Mclemore for selling it to me and getting me started in this old bike game, and all the awesome Cabers with informative posts and killer parts !! Cheers fellas 👍
> ...





jlively970 said:


> Recently freshened up my first build.  Changed some parts around, added patina matched parts, etc..
> Went with black wall 2.35 tires (really fills out the fenders), motorbike stem, Torrington 30” wide long pulls (still have OG bars and stem), found rear fender reflector, dropstand and clip, rubber bumper for the shockmaster fork, headlight w/ custom steel mesh lens, and repop ball end grips (still looking for prewar grips)
> 
> Came out pretty sweet and rides so smooth!  Big thanks to @Mr. Monkeyarms for the guidance/style/knowledge/and convincing me to buy it 😎, @Harley Mclemore for selling it to me and getting me started in this old bike game, and all the awesome Cabers with informative posts and killer parts !! Cheers fellas 👍
> ...



Beautiful bike! If this is your first classic bicycle…. I don’t think it will be your last😆😆😆 These beautiful pieces of history are extremely addicting.👍🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## jlively970 (Oct 9, 2022)

Monarkman said:


> Beautif
> 
> 
> Beautiful bike! If this is your first classic bicycle…. I don’t think it will be your last😆😆😆 These beautiful pieces of history are extremely addicting.👍🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸



Amen you’re right - not my last 😂 I enjoy these ole crusty cruisers


----------



## BF2485 (Oct 15, 2022)

poolboy1 said:


> Nice job!! What kind of tires are those?











						Electra Cruiser Vintage 26" Diamond Tire | Electra Bikes
					

Enhance your cycling experience with Electra Cruiser Vintage Diamond Tire. Find the best gear at trekbikes.com and your local Trek retailer. Shop now!




					electra.trekbikes.com


----------



## JWick (Dec 10, 2022)

jlively970 said:


> Recently freshened up my first build.  Changed some parts around, added patina matched parts, etc..
> Went with black wall 2.35 tires (really fills out the fenders), motorbike stem, Torrington 30” wide long pulls (still have OG bars and stem), found rear fender reflector, dropstand and clip, rubber bumper for the shockmaster fork, headlight w/ custom steel mesh lens, and repop ball end grips (still looking for prewar grips)
> 
> Came out pretty sweet and rides so smooth!  Big thanks to @Mr. Monkeyarms for the guidance/style/knowledge/and convincing me to buy it 😎, @Harley Mclemore for selling it to me and getting me started in this old bike game, and all the awesome Cabers with informative posts and killer parts !! Cheers fellas 👍
> ...



So Good!   Wow!!


----------

